# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Творчество Владимира Матвийчука

## Владимир Матвийчук

Коллеги! Прошу Поддержать Мой Трек Голосованием!  
http://www.senicup.by/load
Регистрации не нужно.
№10-В.Матвийчук/ГимнSeniCup
Голосовать слева снизу.

Прошу поддержки. 500$ на дороге не валяются.

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Ха! Я его выиграл! http://www.senicup.by/index/pobeditel/0-67

----------


## Лев

> Ха! Я его выиграл!


А доллары дали? :Derisive:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

пока нет, сказали - после праздников подпишем договор. Надеюсь, через 3-4 дня после старого нового года :)

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

В общем, деньги я получил только в мае, и то заплатил налог белорусской стороне. 

Ещё творчество:
*Ольга Матвийчук - Сердце напополам*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/912800/

*Ольга Матвийчук - For You*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/852110/

В обеих - музыка, идея, аранж, запись мои, слова Елены Вовк, поёт моя жена Ольга Матвийчук.

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Моя аранжировка:

*"Файно"* - новая песня из будущего альбома Игоря Панфилова "Культурна музика".

Специально к празднику Ивана Купала Игорь разрешил выложить минус :)
*Плюс:* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1037432
*Минус:* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1037433
*Минус без соло:* http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1037436

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

> Моя аранжировка:
> 
> *"Файно"* - новая песня из будущего альбома Игоря Панфилова "Культурна музика".


Работа над альбомом завершена, слушайте!

http://rockmeister.bandcamp.com/

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук



----------


## Angel_Stike

Спасибо за удовольствие. Песни мне понравились. Дальнейших Вам творческих успехов!

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук



----------

nezabudka-8s (24.06.2016), Лев (19.06.2016)

----------

